# A coronal mass ejection is heading for earth



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

It's not a big one, but DAMN, not now!

G3 Watch for 6 and 7 September, 2017 due to CME Arrival | NOAA / NWS Space Weather Prediction Center


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Seems Biblical, all of this.


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

The sun tossed out an X9.3 a couple of hours ago.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

indie said:


> Seems Biblical, all of this.


Yup. My first thought when I saw this thread was, "What's next? Plague?"


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Well lets get the party started....


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

RedLion said:


> Well lets get the party started....


Hey, @RedLion you must love to party!


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

*Got the alert this AM.*​
Last one was 12,december 2006,we had relatively no issues with that one.no worries.






















*MAJOR SOLAR FLARE: *On Sept. 6th at 1202 UT, sunspot AR2673 unleashed a major X9-class solar flare. X-rays and UV radiation from the blast ionized the top of Earth's atmosphere, causing a strong shortwave radio blackout on the dayside ofour planet. The explosion also likely produced a CME, although we have not yet confirmed this possibility. Please stay tuned for updates about this event.*A SOLAR STORM IS COMING: *On Sept. 4th, active sunspot AR2673 hurled a CME toward Earth. Estimated time of arrival: Today. According to NOAA forecasters, the CME's impact will spark moderately-strong G2-class geomagnetic storms with isolated periods of strong G3-class storming on *Sept. 6th and 7th*.​​NOAA is listing storm probabilities for Sept. 6th as high as 90%. This means auroras are almost certain over parts of Alaska, Canada, Scandinavia, Iceland, and Greenland. People in northern-tier US states from Maine to Washington might see auroras, too, if they are bright enough to pierce the glare of the full Moon. Monitor the realtime aurora gallery for sightings and stay tuned for updates. *Free:* Aurora Alerts
​













​










*MAJOR SOLAR FLARE: *On Sept. 6th at 1202 UT, sunspot AR2673 unleashed a major X9-class solar flare. X-rays and UV radiation from the blast ionized the top of Earth's atmosphere, causing a strong shortwave radio blackout on the dayside ofour planet. The explosion also likely produced a CME, although we have not yet confirmed this possibility. Please stay tuned for updates about this event.*A SOLAR STORM IS COMING: *On Sept. 4th, active sunspot AR2673 hurled a CME toward Earth. Estimated time of arrival: Today. According to NOAA forecasters, the CME's impact will spark moderately-strong G2-class geomagnetic storms with isolated periods of strong G3-class storms.​

If its not cloudy,maybe I will see an aurora tonite.


----------



## jpotter (Aug 31, 2017)

Mmmkay, this has no effect.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

BPEarthwatch just put out a video on not the CME but the white flare. The stress in his voice tells something.

You might want to watch and look at your preps, in case the lights go out...


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

This flare is not unprecedented. It's a 10 on a scale of 20. The x-rays from the flare hit us in 8 minutes. We've already had the HF radio blackout, this morning at 8:00 ET. It lasted about an hour. 

This guy has confused the results of the flare and a possible CME. They are two different things.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> This flare is not unprecedented. It's a 10 on a scale of 20. The x-rays from the flare hit us in 8 minutes. We've already had the 1-hour HF radio blackout, this morning at 8:00 ET. It lasted about an hour.
> 
> This guy has confused the results of the flare and a possible CME. They are two different things.


Good. I'm too tired to deal with dozens of radio write-ups at work.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

It's a little one


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

indie said:


> Seems Biblical, all of this.


I don't pretend to be a biblical scholar but I don't remember solar flares in the bible. Floods, plagues yes. Coronal ejections no.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> I don't pretend to be a biblical scholar but I don't remember solar flares in the bible. Floods, plagues yes. Coronal ejections no.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Luke 21:11
There will be great earthquakes, famines, and pestilences in various places, *along with fearful sights and great signs from heaven*.

Whether or not we've seen the verse that follows is probably dependent on your geography:

12 But before all this, they will seize you and persecute you. On account of My name, they will deliver you to the synagogues and prisons, and they will bring you before kings and governors.&#8230;

All of it is open to interpretation, but I was referring to the collective events of recent times, such as the hurricanes, the earthquakes in ID, the fires in the northwest, along with the wars and rumors of wars. Just an interesting timing that combines all of these _right now_.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

TG said:


> It's a little one


I wish women would quit saying that.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

******* said:


> I wish women would quit saying that.


Thought the same thing.

Cruel, cruel woman, that Cossack! :vs_sob:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

******* said:


> I wish women would quit saying that.


Oh man, I'm sitting in a meeting room with 12 very serious-looking men and just horse-laughed out loud when I glanced at your comment, the poor men looked up with giant questioning eyes, like poor little Bambies :vs_laugh:

Ahhhh that was GOOOOOD!


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

TG said:


> Ahhhh that was GOOOOOD!


You doing this on purpose?  I work real hard with what I've got.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

******* said:


> You doing this on purpose?


Elaborate please


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

TG said:


> Elaborate please


Another thing said from the bedroom.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

******* said:


> Another thing said from the bedroom.


Ok I need to stop reading your posts until I finish work (the slowest, most boring meeting ever, why can't they just get to the point already?!), you never fail to make me laugh :vs_laugh:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TG said:


> Elaborate please


Dear, you've GOT to work on English innuendo! :vs_laugh:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Denton said:


> Dear, you've GOT to work on English innuendo! :vs_laugh:


$&@#!! I learned English while watching Star Trek, Jean Luc Picard did not prepare me for this lol


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

******* said:


> I wish women would quit saying that.





Denton said:


> Thought the same thing.
> 
> Cruel, cruel woman, that Cossack! :vs_sob:


Sounds like a personal problem .... to me.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

TG said:


> $&@#!! I learned English while watching Star Trek, Jean Luc Picard did not prepare me for this lol


Make it so....

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Ah maaaan... even the thread heading is making me laugh lol
I have the most immature sense of humor


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

TG said:


> Ah maaaan... even the thread heading is making me laugh lol
> I have the most immature sense of humor


Now ..... I know you didn't learn that off of Star Trek!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I forget, what was this thread about again? My train jumped the track and into the gutter again. :devil:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> I forget, what was this thread about again? My train jumped the track and into the gutter again. :devil:


It's all @******* 's fault haha


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> I forget, what was this thread about again? My train jumped the track and into the gutter again. :devil:


When did it ever jump out?:tango_face_grin:


----------



## RUSH25 (Nov 20, 2015)

Is this the same deal? I have no idea about what all this will do... :vs_worry:


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> Sounds like a personal problem .... to me.


You gonna pick on me too ?


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

TG said:


> It's all @******* 's fault haha


Like hell. You are the one with microphones in my bedroom.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

TG said:


> you never fail to make me laugh


You just never stop, do you? Yet another comment from my bedroom.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

This thread is going to get me BANNED :vs_laugh:


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Denton said:


> Yup. My first thought when I saw this thread was, "What's next? Plague?"


If I wake up with sores all over my body I'm gonna be pissed.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

TG said:


> It's a little one


damn...ya'll beat me to it....


----------

